# TT Concept brochure from 95 on ebay



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

just posted an original TT concept brochure from the Frankfurt Motorshow on ebay. Very cool! Very rare!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

link and I may look at it?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Or even better have a moderator delete this thread and let our new friend mlk be happy with the one he has in the right place - For Sale!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd personally delete them both. It always get my goat when people turn up on this forum, don't contribute and just try to cash in on the market that's here. Â :-/

Then again maybe that's why I'm not a moderator!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

If he was a true Forum member he would scan it in for us all to see ;D

So yes delete away [smiley=behead.gif]

Norman


----------

